# Gobsnacked



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Thought the mail felt heavy. Found a box from someone I didn’t recognize. Was it an explosive device? Hate mail? Did I forget something I ordered? 

I opened the package with a bit if dread and trepidation. Gingerly pulled the contents out. Oh no. It was lethal weapons of self gratification. Pleasure mi. How could this be?

@Humphrey's Ghost brought joy to an otherwise dreary day. Thank you brother. All but one new to me. Greatly appreciated and I will enjoy the adventure.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Aimless1 said:


> Thought the mail felt heavy. Found a box from someone I didn’t recognize. Was it an explosive device? Hate mail? Did I forget something I ordered?
> 
> I opened the package with a bit if dread and trepidation. Gingerly pulled the contents out. Oh no. It was lethal weapons of self gratification. Pleasure mi. How could this be?
> 
> ...


It's nice when the weight of the mail isn't heavy from bills. Ol' Ghost really got you good!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

The best way to get ghosted! Nice hit!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Great hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Cant hardly hate that package lol


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The Ghost don't miss when he plans a strike Enjoy!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done @Humphrey's Ghost ! That oughta keep you busy for a minute or two @Aimless1


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

HG will smack the taste out your mouth.. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

UBC03 said:


> HG will smack the taste out your mouth..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Maybe I should smoke it tomorrow after my 2 1/2 hour dental appointment ...


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Bioom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

